# New AX EFI fuel capacity



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

When ordering my 32" Rapidtrack that comes with the established Briggs engine, I noticed the EFI that came on the 28" Hydro Pro had what looked like a much smaller fuel tank. I can't find any mention of capacity in any literature and the dealer wasn't positive either. It clearly states the Briggs has 1.5 gallons, but noting on the EFI engine. Does anyone know for sure what the capacity is? It looks much smaller.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

The owners manual on my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 (EFI) states, 1.9 liters, which converts to 0.5 gallons.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That is a shortcoming of all the larger LCT Gen 3 engines the small fuel tank. It is a low profile design which is easier to see over if you're not that tall but once you get to 369cc or higher they are too small for the engine size. On the 414cc engine you would be refueling the most. If your driveway isn't that large not a biggie but if you have a large drive I would look at the Briggs powered machines.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

With the EFI & 420cc engine I usually refill at about the 1 hr. 15 minute mark. If I go past that I feel like I'm "pushing it."


I usually fill up sooner, at least once, because I always top off before I go down to the end of the driveway, which is 275 yards from the garage and my gas cans.........


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow. What in the world was Ariens thinking as the 420cc Briggs has 1.5 gallons and a Pro machine is meant to be used for a much longer period of time. No way I would have ordered my Rapidtrack if the tank was that small. I can accept it on a machine meant for residential use, but not on a commercial machine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That is somewhat surprisingly small. My Tecumseh 318cc has a 1 gallon tank. That same size tank was used on the larger 358cc model in my series as well. I have no complaints about runtime, though of course I'm just using it residentially. 

I wonder if there's a practical way to install a larger tank, if this is an issue for the user. Or a secondary tank, T'd into the existing fuel line, with its own shutoff (if needed).


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

I haven't looked at an Ariens FI snow blower myself, but FI should be more fuel efficient than a carb. One reason they could be using a smaller tank.

Where's the fuel pump located? I'm assuming it's using an electric fuel pump, since you need high pressure for an injector. If it's in the tank, that will reduce the capacity also. It will also eliminate installing a secondary fuel tank into an existing fuel line, unless the pump is external and has an accessible fuel line between it and the tank.

Where's the injector located? Before the throttle plate or after near the intake valve? I'm assuming it was designed to be the most fuel efficient near the rpm the engine will be used at when clearing snow. No reason to really make sure the throttle is responsive at less than full throttle. It's not a car or bike that spends more time below full throttle, and needs to run smoothly/cleanly at all rpm.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Man i really wish someone would make an aftermarket tank for the AX engine. My driveway isn't huge but I help out a couple neighbors on our hilly street. Even with the EFI on my hydro pro I find the tank small.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

nastorino said:


> Man i really wish someone would make an aftermarket tank for the AX engine. My driveway isn't huge but I help out a couple neighbors on our hilly street. Even with the EFI on my hydro pro I find the tank small.


I do 8 neighbours driveways so the 3 liter tank that came with my machine was a pain. I bought the B&S Polar Force 6 liter tank (for the 420 pro model) from my Ariens dealer and fitted it. Not that difficult to fit on my 414 Platinum SHO. I don't know how the mounts are on the AX 420 engine but the 414 has two left side mounts that line up. The right side mounts (looking from operator position) needed a bracket to fit. I used the old snow shields, but the B&S ones would probably have been better. 

The new tank gives more clearance for the oil fill than the stock tank so checking oil level is much easier. The new gas filler cap is very simple and works without leaking. No problems with icing of carb or the governor linkages in the two seasons I have used this setup. The new tank sits a couple of inches higher than the old but of course there is no issue with this. The fuel fitting screws into the tank and has a nice long and fine screen. The fuel shutoff is connected by a hose which eliminates the problematic one on the old tank.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

knu2xs said:


> With the EFI & 420cc engine I usually refill at about the 1 hr. 15 minute mark. If I go past that I feel like I'm "pushing it."........


The 420cc would be a Briggs engine, correct? And that comes with EFI or is it the 414 that has it?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

DriverRider said:


> The 420cc would be a Briggs engine, correct? And that comes with EFI or is it the 414 that has it?




It is a 420cc Ariens AX EFI snow engine.......


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Did not know that. With every equipment manufacturer slapping their name on an engine it is tough to know who is actually making what anymore.lain:


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Town said:


> I do 8 neighbours driveways so the 3 liter tank that came with my machine was a pain. I bought the B&S Polar Force 6 liter tank (for the 420 pro model) from my Ariens dealer and fitted it. Not that difficult to fit on my 414 Platinum SHO. I don't know how the mounts are on the AX 420 engine but the 414 has two left side mounts that line up. The right side mounts (looking from operator position) needed a bracket to fit. I used the old snow shields, but the B&S ones would probably have been better.
> 
> The new tank gives more clearance for the oil fill than the stock tank so checking oil level is much easier. The new gas filler cap is very simple and works without leaking. No problems with icing of carb or the governor linkages in the two seasons I have used this setup. The new tank sits a couple of inches higher than the old but of course there is no issue with this. The fuel fitting screws into the tank and has a nice long and fine screen. The fuel shutoff is connected by a hose which eliminates the problematic one on the old tank.


Hmm that's an interesting thought. Maybe a summer time research project.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So it’s an LCT engine. People have been annoyed with the LCT tank size for a while now. Efi will recoup minimal fuel economy, not a whole lot. 

I’m surprised a Professional series, large CC (420cc) machine will only have a half gallon tank. Maybe this machine is targeting homeowners wanting a killer snowblower, and not so much the commercial snow removal market.


----------

